# Free Clay Bar from BH with all orders over £10



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone want the code for a free regular clay bar


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

yes please


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Why not......yes please


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Go to http://www.bilthamber.com/auto-clay-regular
and add 1 auto-clay regular to your shopping cart.
Now add another £10+ worth of products to your cart and we'll give you the auto-clay regular for £0!
At the cart you have to use the discount code: FREECLAY for your clay bar to be discounted from your cart.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanking you!


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I order some Korrosol and got a free clay which I need :thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

whats the korrosol like ?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> whats the korrosol like ?


Its suppose to be similar to Iron X. I needed some Fallout Remover anyway so a free clay is a bonus as I used my last piece today :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I got the Autowheel (wheel cleaner with equivalent to iron-x in with no touch needed) (just to try as I wanted the freebee Autoclay), fantastic stuff.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am assuming you can use Korrosol on wheels too as I dont see the need for two seperate products although I maybe wrong


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> I am assuming you can use Korrosol on wheels too as I dont see the need for two seperate products although I maybe wrong


Isn't th Korrosol the Iron-X equivalent, while the Autowheel the cleaner with iron remover?

Earlier today. Spray on leave and rinse off.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I will try it on wheels, cant do no harm


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Very tempting 2x clay bars and a applicator for £13 hmmm....


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

thats what i bought the 2 bars and applicator cheap as chips


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

wouldn't have the code for me!! so just cancelled what I was going to get!!


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> I am assuming you can use Korrosol on wheels too as I dont see the need for two seperate products although I maybe wrong


They are both chemically very similar, I've used them both extensively.

The Auto-wheel has more built-in degreasers (for assisting with wheel cleaning duties) and is slightly thicker/viscous allowing it to cling better.


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

very interesting will put an order in shortly.
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice one geez


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm going for Surfex-HD (1litre) + 5 sponge applicators to qualify for £10 free clay bar. :thumb:


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> They are both chemically very similar, I've used them both extensively.
> 
> The Auto-wheel has more built-in degreasers (for assisting with wheel cleaning duties) and is slightly thicker/viscous allowing it to cling better.


BH said much the same on this thread.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

FredSpencer said:


> BH said much the same on this thread.


I used them on each half of the same wheel, and the reaction was the same, but the auto-wheel applied half looked cleaner when finished :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> wouldn't have the code for me!! so just cancelled what I was going to get!!


Did you add the clay to your basket, then put the code FREECLAY in the coupon section and the basket will be deducted £9.95.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Only on until the 31st of this month too so be quick!


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Order done, code accepted.









£10 of Bilt-Hamber free regular clay bar and storage box, incoming.


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> wouldn't have the code for me!! so just cancelled what I was going to get!!


Try again, it worked for me - Microfine and a free bar.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Top lad 1l sufex and auto balm and clay bar £15 delivered = happy bunny lol


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorted, just ordered some Korrosol, auto wash and my FREE CLAY BAR, what a deal, all in it cost a bargain price of £25  

Thanks RDB85 :thumb:

Matt


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Smithey1981 said:


> Top lad 1l sufex and auto balm and clay bar £15 delivered = happy bunny lol


They were giving Auto-Balm free last week 

....Out of 200 free clay bars available only 67 bars left.


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> I used them on each half of the same wheel, and the reaction was the same, but the auto-wheel applied half looked cleaner when finished :thumb:


Presumably that's the effect of the extra de-greaser in it. I imagine Korrosol would be sufficient on wheels that aren't in bad condition or if you are washing them with another product as well anyway.

I'm more wondering the other way, what effect the Auto wheel would have if used instead of Korrosol on the bodywork?


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

FredSpencer said:


> I'm more wondering the other way, what effect the Auto wheel would have if used instead of Korrosol on the bodywork?


The degreasers in Auto-wheel will get to work on the LSP, depending on how long it is allowed to dwell and whether it's a wax, polymer sealant or nano coating LSP (nano coating can benefit from a good old Iron detox) :thumb:


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> The degreasers in Auto-wheel will get to work on the LSP, depending on how long it is allowed to dwell and whether it's a wax, polymer sealant or nano coating LSP (nano coating can benefit from a good old Iron detox) :thumb:


So it might be a good way of stripping back at the same time as removing the particles?


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Order placed. Thank you :thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Wish this came up as I bought some Bilt Hambler Soft Clay last week! 

Still ordered some other BH stuff to try out here though to take advantage of the offer


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

RDB85 said:


> I order some Korrosol and got a free clay which I need :thumb:


Exactly what I have just ordered.

Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome stuff! Soft and regular clay £13.91 delivered :thumb:


Your order # is: 100004738.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Ow I need some clay and 13.91 isn't bad


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> I order some Korrosol and got a free clay which I need :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

autowheels and free clay bar ordered

thanks


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

mines Your order # is: 100004745.

glad i saw this before goin to halfords for some more maguires stuff


----------



## gambler1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks

Just grabbed some auto wheel + the clay bar 

Never used a clay bar before, you think the regular should be ok for a noob if I take my time?

Just gave the car a goodish detail yesterday (just SRP and EGP nothing special) so I wont be using it for a couple of months or so anyway. Hopefully the winter will be finished by then :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

When does this offer end?


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up mate


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

JamesCotton said:


> When does this offer end?


page 3 said till 31st of this month


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Moggytom said:


> page 3 said till 31st of this month


Sorry was at work and on phone so didn't see this 

Order placed 

Thanks OP


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I believe it is till 31st or first 200 orders which ever comes first


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Ordered, rude not to at the price.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I've just ordered some stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

Your order # is: 100004772


couldnt resist......................next up Autobrite........................think i'll be sleeping in the shed next week


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Bugger! Ordered 5 MF's from there this afternoon and didn't see this til tonight!!!!!
Sent them a nice email tho so hopefully they'll throw one in the box 
Many thanks for the info.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Order placed. Many thanks for this


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm getting code not valid, must've run out


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Make sure there's no spaces at star or end I had it come up twice but it was because there was a space at the start


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Bargain


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn it! Missed this offer. :-(


----------

